# Hi all from England



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:wink: *Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome: :darkbeer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Weclome!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Welcome Steve

As a member of the NFAS myself I am familiar with Edward's story.

I wish all of your family the best as I was diagnosed (eventually) with meningitus when I was 3 and I am very grateful to still be here thanks to a very good GP and nearly dead due to an idiot of one who said I had a cold.

I believe Harry and Terry lost a son to meningitus a few years ago as well.

Hope to see you at a shoot some time in the year and congrats on your result at the 3Ds. Wish I could have made it but I should be at the Nationals this year having done one of the courses last year.

Limey (Mike)


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*Hiya England*

Welcome to the best archery site on the web . Enjoy yourself and have fun . Lot's of great people on here . Welcome . David from Texas .


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Steve. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,

Am in the UK as well don't know if we have met at any shoots or not. you will find everyone here at AT very useful, polite and friendly + it is the best recource for shooting as you will find. enjoy.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi from Bonnie Scotland.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT...:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

